# Some real wolves need help!



## RikMcCloud (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello everyone,

One of my friends posted a journal about an urgent plea for help from a friend of his.

*"Some time ago I took charge of a few wolves from a local sanctuary that was, and remains, overcrowded.

Today  I learned that the building I'm residing in must be vacated in 30 (by  July 27, 2012) days for demolition due to property issues.  The wolves  are currently housed in an enclosure adjacent to the building.
This  finds me unable to find a new home for them (all of the sanctuaries I've  contacted are not taking placements), as they are not socialized to  humans... wolves are not pets, after all.

So I find myself  suddenly needing to find something to do with them.  Currently, with no  housing options, I am faced with euthanasia as the only recourse.

Any  monies raised (I haven't a clue how much to even ask for) will be put  toward either transporting them to a rescue center out of state, or (if  enough can be raised), construction of a pen on a piece of property I  own (an undeveloped wooded lot).  Anything not used will be donated to a  wolf Sanctuary, if euthanasia proves necessary, or for the care &  feeding of the wolves once their new enclosure is completed.

If I  can save them with your help my short term goal will be finding  someplace to kennel them during demolition and establishment of a new  enclosure.  
*
*If anyone knows of a sanctuary that has room near Texas, or that can pick them up, feel free to let me know!"*

If anyone can help the guy out, you can contact him or donate some money to the cause through his IndieGoGo page and you'll be doing some beautiful animals a world of good!
*
http://www.indiegogo.com/SaveMyWolves*


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 28, 2012)

Moved to Lynx Plox for copy pasta, solicitation of members. 

I'm keeping this up for now, but once again, these forums don't exist to be your classified ads for Furries.


----------



## RikMcCloud (Jun 28, 2012)

I wasn't treating it that way. I thought that there might actually be some people who could help in this situation here. I apologise if I've annoyed you.


----------



## Aden (Jun 28, 2012)

RikMcCloud said:


> I thought that there might actually be some people who could help in this situation here. I apologise if I've annoyed you.



It's not a matter of annoyance; solicitation is against forum rules, no matter how heart-wrenching the situation happens to be. Just don't be surprised if this gets locked.


----------



## RikMcCloud (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has donated! We've reached the $1000 target! Many thanks


----------

